# Betta fry Spirulina and Astaxanthin Powder



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I read somewhere that you could use a mix of either spirulina or astaxanthin powder instead of greenwater. I have green water but always looking to upgrade. Anyone know about this????

Thanks in advance.*c/p*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have heard of it yes, but really any of those are good for the first three days at the max after that the fish will be too large for it. You need microworms.


----------



## oceanwild (Jul 15, 2015)

Astaxanthin can be used as anticancer activity to strengthen the functions of immune system.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I use freshly hatched brine shrimp only 12 hours or less post hatch. My other fish don't mind the larger leftovers.


----------



## mengruoting (8 mo ago)

henningc said:


> I read somewhere that you could use a mix of either spirulina or astaxanthin powder instead of greenwater. I have green water but always looking to upgrade. Anyone know about this????
> 
> Thanks in advance._c/p_


Astaxanthin is a reddish pigment that belongs to a group of chemicals called carotenoids. It occurs naturally in certain algae and causes the pink or red color in salmon, trout, lobster, shrimp, and other seafood.


----------



## mengruoting (8 mo ago)

henningc said:


> I use freshly hatched brine shrimp only 12 hours or less post hatch. My other fish don't mind the larger leftovers.


Astaxanthin is a reddish pigment that belongs to a group of chemicals called carotenoids. It occurs naturally in certain algae and causes the pink or red color in salmon, trout, lobster, shrimp, and other seafood.


----------

